# About TUG



## siesta (Nov 2, 2010)

Tugbbs.com is the 96,724th most visited site on the internet. The top incoming anchor texts for tugbbs.com are BBS and Timeshare. There are 2 homepages that link to a page on tugbbs.com. The website's IP address is 69.16.236.4, and there is 1 other website hosted at the same IP address. Tugbbs.com gets about 11,314 pageviews per day, and earns an estimated $33.94 daily. The server location of tugbbs.com is Lansing, MI, United States


----------

